# 6 month storage of 2011 335i



## stlmkr (9 mo ago)

I'm going to store my 335i for 6 months. I did this last year, with no ill effects, but was able to connect a battery tender. This year I'm unable to connect the tender due to condo rules.

I'm thinking I'll pull the battery, store the battery in the condo connected to the tender and then reinstall it.

What will be the issues with this? Also when I install the battery what will I need to reset and how do I do it?

Thanks for any help you can provide


----------

